# Handrails  On  Ramps



## north star (Jun 24, 2010)

**    *    **

*Looking at Section 1010.8 - HANDRAILS [ in the `06 IBC  ].   If an*

*ADA / MOE ramp is **less than 6 inches in height, are any handrails*

*required? **...only one??*

*Thanks!* 

**    *    **


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 24, 2010)

north star,

The way I read 1010.8 is when the ramp is 6" or higher a hand rail is required on both side of the ramp.

When the ramp height is less than 6" handrails are not required.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 24, 2010)

Per ADA if the ramp is less than 6 inches there is no handrail needed.

Per ANSI if the ramp is less than 6 inches no handrail is needed.

Per ANSI if its a curb ramp (regardless of height) no handrail is needed.

BUT!  Per IBC (1003.5) if there is a ramp that is not more than 6 inches, either handrails on both sides are required or else the floor surface must be distinctive and contrast with surrounding floor finishes.


----------



## north star (Jun 24, 2010)

** * **

*genebko [ aka - Mr. Boecker ],*

*You da man!  *  *   Much thanks!    I will go with*

*the ' two **required handrails ' on my **application,*

*and the required 36" min. width between.*



** * **


----------



## brudgers (Jun 24, 2010)

Per ADA those handrails can only be 1.5" diameter max.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 25, 2010)

see comment on  similar thread regarding handrail diameter:

http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?1885-Accessible-Handrail-Setback/page3


----------



## brudgers (Jun 26, 2010)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> see *incorrec*t comment on  similar thread regarding handrail diameter:http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?1885-Accessible-Handrail-Setback/page3


You're rationalizing doing it wrong.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 28, 2010)

Nope. Stating history.

Anyway, let's drop it here on this tread since it's already posted on the other one.


----------

